# Lincoln Navigator?



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Any Ford guys out there know about the Navigator?

I own all Toyota Vehicles and do all maintenance and repairs on them myself. Everything is relatively simple and straightforward and they can go well over 400k miles with reg maintenance.

I’ve never owned a Ford Truck and am wondering how many miles can they go? How reliable, easy to repair are the etc etc...

I’ve seen a few for $3500-4K with over 100k Miles.

Good deal or nah.

Side note: I would be just driving the suv when it snows.


----------



## Just for fun Detroit (Oct 12, 2014)

Awesome vehicles. Mine has less than 100,000 but I have talked with other guys that have 400,000+ On theirs. They are basically a Ford F-150. Very easy to work on. Known issues will be rear air suspension. When it fails just switch is over to struts and it will be good to go for life. Not sure where you will find one with around 100,000 miles for $4,000 though.


----------



## FIdel Cashflow (Feb 23, 2018)

Just for fun Detroit said:


> Awesome vehicles. Mine has less than 100,000 but I have talked with other guys that have 400,000+ On theirs. They are basically a Ford F-150. Very easy to work on. Known issues will be rear air suspension. When it fails just switch is over to struts and it will be good to go for life. Not sure where you will find one with around 100,000 miles for $4,000 though.


Awesome!! Can't wait to get one now. I've found a few people selling them for 4K so I'll jump on one of those deals. You're spot on with the air suspension issues because it seems everyone selling them have already swapped out the shocks/struts to aftermarket. Thanks!


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Like other says they have air suspension and every car with air suspension has problems lol 

Also older Triton motors have spark plug issues other than that they're built to go 300k + miles


----------



## Roadrunner 750 (Jul 23, 2018)

RideshareGentrification said:


> Like other says they have air suspension and every car with air suspension has problems lol
> 
> Also older Triton motors have spark plug issues other than that they're built to go 300k + miles


The good ole 5.4L 3-valve V-8. Good power and not too bad on gas for a V8, but a change of spark plugs every 100k miles will set you back $400. If one breaks while changing (these are two-piece platinum spark plugs) the mechanic should have the special tool to extract it.


----------



## RideshareGentrification (Apr 10, 2018)

Roadrunner 750 said:


> The good ole 5.4L 3-valve V-8. Good power and not too bad on gas for a V8, but a change of spark plugs every 100k miles will set you back $400. If one breaks while changing (these are two-piece platinum spark plugs) the mechanic should have the special tool to extract it.


Yep awesome motors if you know what you're doing, also the navigators don't have the Triton from 2008 and newer


----------

